# Đừng bỏ qua các tiêu chí đánh giá bàn học thông minh cho bé



## ngoclan (17/6/19)

*Tiêu chuẩn xác định bàn học thông minh cho bé là gì? Tham khảo những gợi ý đánh giá bàn học dưới đây, mẹ sẽ tìm ra câu trả lời chính xác cho riêng mình.*
Mẹ muốn mua cho trẻ một chiếc bàn học thông minh mang tính an toàn, tiện lợi? Mẹ mệt mỏi chạy đi chạy lại hàng trăm các cửa hàng nội thất trẻ em vào thì giờ “tranh thủ” cuối tuần biết bao lần rồi mà vẫn không tìm kiếm cho bản thân nổi một _cửa hàng bán bàn học trẻ em thông minh và ưng ý._
Đừng lo lắng mẹ nhé, hãy cứ ở nhà vui đùa cùng bé con trong những giờ phút sum vầ cuối tuần, phần còn lại, hãy để _nội thất trẻ em Nanakid*s *_hỗ trợ mẹ bằng một vài gợi ý đánh giá bàn học trẻ em thông minh, tiện lợi, an toàn cho bé yêu.







*Bàn học trẻ em cho bé là gì?*
Thời ông bà ta ngày xưa, chiếc bàn học trẻ em đơn thuần cũng chỉ là chiếc ghế đẩu, chiếc bàn nhựa mẹ hay bày hàng mỗi sáng, đến tối về, thế hệ con cháu chúng ta lại tranh thủ sử dụng chiếc ghế đẩu, chiếc bàn nhựa để chong đèn ngồi học.
Với những gia đình khấm khá hơn, các ông bố bà mẹ thế hệ ngày xưa thường tận dụng mua những mảnh gỗ nhỏ ngoài tiệm, hoặc tự đốn về vài tấm gỗ, sáng chế ra một chiếc bàn học đầy đủ bàn và ghế.
Trong trí nhớ của thế hệ bố mẹ trẻ ngày đó, có lẽ chiếc bàn, chiếc ghế chỉ đơn thuần “có 4 chân”, được cố định chi tiết bằng đinh ghym.
Hiện nay, với nhu cầu sử dụng nội thất không chỉ bền, mà còn phải đẹp, an toàn, những _bộ bàn học dành cho trẻ em với thiết kế thông minh_, mang lại tính tiện nghi nhất cho bé lần lượt ra đời với hàng loạt mẫu sản phẩm đa dạng khác nhau.

*Bàn học thông minh là gì?*
Nguyên tắc đầu tiên để đánh giá một chiếc bàn học “thông minh” chính là _*sự tiện nghi*_ mà nó mang lại cho người sử dụng. Ví dụ nhưng những chi tiết thiết kế bàn học đi kèm kệ sách có thể tháo lắp dễ dàng; hộc tủ dưới ngăn bàn hỗ trợ đựng sách vởi bút thước, hay chiếc ghế ngồi có thể gấp gọn một cách thông minh, thân thiện với không gian sống…

_Bàn học thông minh không những mang tính tiện nghi, mà tiêu chí để đánh giá sự thông minh đó còn phải dựa vào sự an toàn_ mang đến với người sử dụng. Chúng thể hiện ở kết cấu an toàn tuyệt đối, bền bỉ theo thời gian cũng như mang đến sức khoẻ tối ưu cho người tiêu dùng.






Bàn học thông minh cho bé còn được đánh giá dựa theo _tiêu chí “Linh Hoạt”_, sự linh hoạt đó được thể hiện ở việc dễ dàng vận chuyển, lắp ráp sản phẩm, thích hợp sử dụng không chỉ nhà mặt phố mà còn thuận tiện cho các căn chung cư nhỏ có lối đi chật hẹp.

*Điểm cộng của bàn học thông minh Nanakids:*
Không những đáp ứng toàn bộ ưu điểm cần có của sản phẩm bàn học trẻ em mang tính thông minh, _bàn học trẻ em Nanakids _còn có những điểm cộng ưu việt như sau:
Được sản xuất từ _chất liệu gỗ HDF chống thấm, trị mối_; đi kèm với nguyên liệu chính là _gỗ thông tự nhiên nhập khẩu cao cấp,_ tạo nên mặt gỗ bền bỉ, các thớ gỗ sờ vào sẽ đem đến cảm giác mềm, mịn, tuổi thọ gỗ cao.
_Sơn an toàn_ bảo vệ con yêu khỏi các nguy cơ ung thư, nhiễm độc chì.
Kích thước mặt bàn, hộc tủ cũng như kệ sách vô cùng rộng rãi, đảm bảo tối đa diện tích sản phẩm bàn học đủ để trẻ thoải mái lật giở sách vở, trẻ còn có thể trang trí những con búp bê, bộ sưu tập xe đồ chơi, robot thoải mái theo ý thích của riêng mình.

*Chia sẻ cùng phụ huynh một số mẫu bàn học Nanakids thông minh cho bé :*
Hiện nay, Nanakids đã và đang sản xuất, phân phối một số mẫu bàn học thông minh cho trẻ với hàng loạt mẫu mã, thiết kế, đi kèm màu sắc lung linh hiện đại, thích hợp với tất cả các bé tử độ tuổi từ 4-16 tuổi.

_*Bàn học Madison thông minh dành cho trẻ em:*_

_*



*_​Thiết kế bàn học Madison có đường nét góc cạnh phù hợp với những cậu trai nam tính không thích những gì quá mềm mại, yểu điệu.
Với bảng ghym hỗ trợ các bé trai đính giấy ghi nhớ, giấy note theo một trình tự logic và khoa học, hỗ trợ con được thuận tiện hơn trong quá trình khám phá tri thức và những khả năng sáng tạo tiềm ẩn của bản thân mình.
Với thiết kế bàn học theo tiêu chuẩn Mỹ, khoảng cách từ mặt bàn đến mặt ghế phù hợp tạo sự thoải mái cho trẻ khi phải ngồi học hơn hàng giờ.

_*Bàn Sophie Pink dành cho bé gái:*_
Những cô thiếu nữ xinh xắn đang trong độ tuổi mộng mơ có lẽ rất thích thú với _bộ bàn học trẻ em Sophie Pink_ này bởi thiết kế bo tròn, uyển chuyển và chi tiết đến từng đường nét không khác gì bộ bàn trang điểm của bà, của mẹ.
Mặt bàn và mặt ghế được thi công với khoảng cách và kích thước chuẩn, ngăn ngừa nguy cơ cận thị, gù lưng, bảo đảm cho các cô gái có được một thân hình hoàn chỉnh xinh đẹp với đôi mắt sáng rỡ khi trưởng thành.
Không thể bỏ qua bàn học Alex, sự lựa chọn vô cùng cần thiết dành cho các bé ưa khoa học, mỹ thuật ngay từ độ tuổi mẫu giáo.
Thiết kế bàn học thông minh cho bé là thiết kế nội thất vô cùng hiện đại, cao cấp và mang rất nhiều chứng năng tiện ích, hỗ trợ bé có được một góc học tập an toàn, chất lượng.
Đến với_* Sh*owroom Nanakids Hà Nội, Đà Nẵng, Tp.HCM hoặc liên hệ ngay vào Hotline 0981.0981.10_ để tham khảo tất cả các mẫu bàn học trẻ em thông minh, an toàn, cao cấp ngay bây giờ bố mẹ nhé.




`


Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

